# Have you tried drawing on phone art program with fingers?



## PaleoPriest (Dec 4, 2017)

So one day I am sitting at work and have an idea, that i can secretly, instead of programming draw something. I have only my phone and no normal paper/pencil. So I downloaded an art program and started drawing with my finger (no phone stick, just plain touch screen). I am just wondering how many of you trued this? Can you share results? Was it fun for you? Etc...

This is my work I talk about:


----------



## Diretooth (Dec 4, 2017)

I've never really tried, but seeing this kinda makes me want to.


----------



## PaleoPriest (Dec 4, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> I've never really tried, but seeing this kinda makes me want to.


It is not that hard as I thought it will be. I guess finding the best drawing program for phone is the key


----------



## Diretooth (Dec 4, 2017)

Any suggestions?


----------



## PaleoPriest (Dec 4, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> Any suggestions?


Right now I am using ArtBoard


----------



## Vitaly (Dec 5, 2017)

Read this thread and decided to try. I never thought that such apps, with layers, transparency and other serious things, exist for finger drawing.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 5, 2017)

i use ArtFlow and sketch almost exclusively on my phone. i have a Wacom stylus now but finger painting worked fine for a while. i don't share much of what i draw but i made a thread a few weeks ago about my phone doodles.


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 5, 2017)

A made a couple of animations on my phone using Pixly, the portable sprite editor. It actually worked out pretty well - a bit cumbersome compared to Aseprite, but passable for small things while I'm bored.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 7, 2017)

My fingers are way too big to draw with them good, so I bought a special pen to use on my phone screen. It works pretty well.


----------



## Ayespacecake (Dec 8, 2017)

All my art is done with just my phone and finger so pretty much... It's a fucking pain though.


----------



## Dongding (Dec 8, 2017)

I got a note8 the other day and it comes with a stylus. Was toying with the idea of getting a program. Going to watch this thread now...


----------



## fralea (Dec 9, 2017)

Dongding said:


> I got a note8 the other day and it comes with a stylus. Was toying with the idea of getting a program. Going to watch this thread now...



I have a note3.  Here's some stuff I drew on it:



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler











This next one is very slightly NSFW btw, lingerie and stuff. Just FYI!


Spoiler


----------



## snowflakekitten (Dec 19, 2017)

i have a touch-screen tablet and I usually use a stylus with it. but i find myself holding my pointer finger like a sort-of pencil or pen when i don't :S

that being said, i'm no good at drawing lol


----------



## galo (Dec 19, 2017)

Nop, never, I´m too poor to have a tablet or a celphone... I don´t know how I get my bamboo drwaing tablet xD 

OMG people do great stuff with their celphones! I really like what you did.


----------



## KiokuChan (Dec 27, 2017)

Damn.. these are too good to have been done with your fingers on a phone ;ppppp You are all so good! It's better than my normal art, though I know I'm not really an artist. hehe.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Dec 27, 2017)

I use a mixture of my finger and my trackpad on my tablet(with has a keyboard) does that count?



KiokuChan said:


> Damn.. these are too good to have been done with your fingers on a phone ;ppppp You are all so good! It's better than my normal art, though I know I'm not really an artist. hehe.


Some people are better at using their finger to draw. It's not that they're too good; it's that these people are comfortable with drawing that way and some people if not most aren't.


----------



## fralea (Dec 29, 2017)

KiokuChan said:


> Damn.. these are too good to have been done with your fingers on a phone ;ppppp You are all so good! It's better than my normal art, though I know I'm not really an artist. hehe.



Well mine was with a stylus, I just posted because someone else mentioned a similar phone to mine. But yeah I'm very impressed at the finger-using people


----------



## Bluekittie (Jan 26, 2018)

I've tried a few times.... Doesn't go well for me... honestly prefer pencil n paper if  not home to use my computer and tablet.


----------

